# Looking for a cheap CPU fan for this



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

My friend upgraded his computer and gave me his old CPU and motherboard. So now I have an MSI Z370-A Pro motherboard, and an i5 4690k processor. I have an old case, RAM, and PSU I'm planning on testing with it to see if everything works (my old computer was about 9 years old and recently died. The CPU was dead, but not sure about the RAM or PSU), and need a cheap fan for the CPU to try it out, but obviously don't necessarily want to skimp. 

I'm not intending on overclocking or anything, and would be fine upgrading later on down the line to a better fan. Just want something to test for now while money is tight to see if everything works, thanks.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

The Evo 212 is very popular, efficient and affordable. But as a vertical cooler, they often will not fit in a slim case. 

If space is limited, this Zalman has worked great for me. 

These may be a little more than you want to spend now, but actually may serve your well "down the line" so you won't have to replace it. 

Be sure to clean the mating surfaces thoroughly before mounting the cooler, and apply a fresh new, thin but complete layer of new TIM (thermal interface material). 

Also, make sure you visit the motherboard's website to ensure your RAM is compatible. Note, unlike the CPU, you don't have to use listed RAM, but you should use RAM with the same specs as listed RAM to ensure compatibility.


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks a TON!


----------

